# Caught my Neighbor's babies with camera



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Finally caught my noisy (very loud) neighbor's children on film!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Finally caught my noisy (very loud) neighbor's children on film!


Why did you want to catch them on camera?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/6301/loftbuildingproject2019cx5.jpg

Now you'll understand LOL LMAO


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Some more pictures!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-04-19









Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-04-19


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Can't believe i got a good shot with this little camera! They are so cute the little fur balls or should i say Fluff balls lol!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

You've got hawks for neighbours....EEEK!!!!! lol. What kind are they, do you know? Can't make out the features on the adult bird well enough. Probably they won't bother your pigeons anyways and hopefully.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Red tails?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I think coopers but i could be wrong, and I have had them visit the birds i put my birds in a secure cage until the loft can be used, had them on top of my car, roof top, neighbors roof, now at least i know where they live and i can watch when they are being fed, hope to get a shot of that would be kind of neat to catch on camera!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

If they are coopers they are gonna love you and your birds.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I really don't think they are that much of a problem, it's only now during breeding season that we see an increase of targets of opportunity, that means a bird not trapping right away or just goofing off outside of the loft, I really believe they take the easiest prey they can find first, be it mouse, snake, or baby bird from a nest, I had one do just that, my wife and i were sitting in the patio and we have a few large oak trees in the back when all of a sudden one hell of a comotion broke out with a bird chasing a bird inside the trees branches, well when finally caught we could see it was a hawk getting a baby blue jay! Then sometime later (a couple weeks) a hawk flew down from that very same tree and caught a mouse on the side of my neighbors house! Nature is so amazing and beautiful! Just hope they leave my birds alone!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Just hope they leave my birds alone!


If they are coopers like you suspect there's no need to waste your time hoping they leave your birds alone because there's no chance of that.





DEEJAY7950 said:


> Nature is so amazing and beautiful!


And I agree with you nature is beautiful. Well that is until you go out in your yard to find your best racer or your favorite bird looking like the poor pigeon in the pics below.

I know the pics might be a lil graphic but it's just what happens when a hawk get one of your pigeons. I guess you can say it's Nature.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I envy you being able to watch them grow. They are so very cute - can't help but love them even though they can harm pigeons and other birds. I still believe cats probably harm more birds than do hawks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon0446 said:


> If they are coopers like you suspect there's no need to waste your time hoping they leave your birds alone because there's no chance of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I think the pictures are a more than a "little" graphic. I believe we all know what a hawk will and can do to a pigeon. I'd rather not have to look at it.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Those little guys are cute, too bad their not vegetarians. Hopefully you can get more pictures as they grow.

Nature can seem pretty cruel but humans can be worse. Definately wouldn't be letting your birds out since they have young ones to feed.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Personally, I think the pictures are a more than a "little" graphic. I believe we all know what a hawk will and can do to a pigeon. I'd rather not have to look at it.



I took the pics off the post I posted earlier becasue they were pretty bad but it's just what happens. I don't like it as I hate seeing any living animal being killed to be eaten by another thats why I can't have any animals that needs to be fed another animal to survive. Well if you need to be reminded what happens when a hawk gets one of your pigeons or just intrested in seeing the nasty pic of a bird that was eaten by a hawk. PM me and I'll share them with.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I took the pics off the post I posted earlier becasue they were pretty bad but it's just what happens. I don't like it as I hate seeing any living animal being killed to be eaten by another thats why I can't have any animals that needs to be fed another animal to survive. Well if you need to be reminded what happens when a hawk gets one of your pigeons or just intrested in seeing the nasty pic of a bird that was eaten by a hawk. PM me and I'll share them with.


Thank you for removing the pictures. I'm with you. I can't have an animal that I would have to feed another animal too. I know it happens and there's nothing that can be done about that, but *I *don't have to be the one to do it.  
I've run across videos on YouTube that show hawks killing and eating pigeons. Heartwrenching stuff. How someone can stand by and watch it AND film it is just beyond my comprehension. I know the hawks have to eat, but one will never have his meal in front of me if I can help it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They also eat rodents too, which can be helpful. I'am glad we don't have to hunt our food anymore, there is a chicken ready and waiting all wraped up just for me at the grocery.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

it looks likeyou have a pair of redtails to me  the way you can tell is if they are huge with a short red tail they are red tails but if they are long an slender with a long tail then you have yourself a pair of coopers , which by the way you will grow to hate over time especially around the time you let your first birds out of the coop for the very first time and they all dissapear into the air in every direction


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Thank you for removing the pictures. I'm with you. I can't have an animal that I would have to feed another animal too. I know it happens and there's nothing that can be done about that, but *I *don't have to be the one to do it.


I can't even feed mealworms or crickets to anything.  

Those are amazing pictures of the babies, how lucky that you were able to get such great pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I really don't think they are that much of a problem, it's only now during breeding season that we see an increase of targets of opportunity


They think you opened up a restaurant as pigeons are their favorite meal and they have the perfect set-up. Don't let them fool you, they will go after your birds every time they are hungry and your birds are outside. They are double trouble when they are feeding hungry babies. I wouldn't let mine fly near them. That is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

maryjane said:


> I can't even feed mealworms or crickets to anything.


I'm the same way I can't feed crickets to the bearded dragon I got from a friend becasue he couldn't take care of it anymore. And I also got a few fish from him one being an Oscar the other being a Gar that he fed goldfish to. But I couldn't do it so I tried getting them all to eat pellets. And to my pleasent suprise I got them all to eat pellets and it's a good thing they all ate the pellets because I wasn't gonna feed them anything living. It did take me a while to get the Gar to eat them but now that he is. He's growing so fast and he's well on his way to be the 4 footer or more he's ment to be. In fact I'm gonna have to get a bigger tank since he's almost out growing the 75 gallon tank I've got him in. LoL


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I love hawks. Good luck with keeping your birds safe. 




Pigeon0446 said:


> I don't like it as I hate seeing any living animal being killed to be eaten by another...


No offence Pigeon0446, but just cause you dont see it happening, doesnt mean it doesnt. 

http://www.defendingfarmanimals.org/rendering_photos.htm

Chris


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

samuri_spartan said:


> No offence Pigeon0446, but just cause you dont see it happening, doesnt mean it doesnt.


I never said it doesn't happen. I said I don't like seeing it and if you or anybody else does like seeing it, not saying you do, I personally believe it's sadistic if anybody does enjoy watching one animal kill another. But don't jump all over me for my opinion.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Pigeon0446, im really sorry man. I just got home from work last night and was chekcing PT before bed (like always) and did a few quick posts. I didnt mean to offend you. I agree with you that it is sadistic to watch one animal eat another. I apologize.

But everyone keeps saying that they cant stand and watch an animal being torn apart and eaten, but look at all the millions and million of cows, pigs, and chickens being slaughtered every year. Has anyone been friends with a chicken? If i asked that to any other body of people they would think im crazy, but here on pigeon talk we have some of the most compationate people in the world, so most of you can understand the friendship a simple bird can share with you. Chickens are no different than fancy pigeons. And i bet most pigs could out-smart your dog. All im saying is, just because you dont see it, doesnt mean it isnt happening...











Chris





Pigeon0446 said:


> I never said it doesn't happen. I said I don't like seeing it and if you or anybody else does like seeing it, not saying you do, I personally believe it's sadistic if anybody does enjoy watching one animal kill another. But don't jump all over me for my opinion.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

samuri_spartan said:


> Pigeon0446, im really sorry man. I just got home from work last night and was chekcing PT before bed (like always) and did a few quick posts. I didnt mean to offend you. I agree with you that it is sadistic to watch one animal eat another. I apologize.
> 
> But everyone keeps saying that they cant stand and watch an animal being torn apart and eaten, but look at all the millions and million of cows, pigs, and chickens being slaughtered every year. Has anyone been friends with a chicken? If i asked that to any other body of people they would think im crazy, but here on pigeon talk we have some of the most compationate people in the world, so most of you can understand the friendship a simple bird can share with you. Chickens are no different than fancy pigeons. And i bet most pigs could out-smart your dog. All im saying is, just because you dont see it, doesnt mean it isnt happening...
> 
> ...


Chris, I totally agree with you and I'm glad you have said what you did. Thank you. Personally, I don't eat meat for that reason and many of us here don't. 
Chickens are amazing. I have 4 and now a duck too. They are so smart and I love watching the way they interact with each other...the way they walk and scratch...so much fun. I had one that had no sense of humor. The crows that frequented the yard did and teased her showed her no mercy. One would distract her while the other pulled her tail feathers. When she'd turn around to face her tormentor, the other would pull on her tail feathers and so it would go...over and over. Sorry, I guess I took a little trip down memory lane.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well since we are completely off topic I wanted to add I do eat meat. There is nothing wrong with it, but yes I do agree the animals grown for food should be treated much, much better. Unfortunately I don't think things will get any better. I think you have red tails as well.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> But everyone keeps saying that they cant stand and watch an animal being torn apart and eaten, but look at all the millions and million of cows, pigs, and chickens being slaughtered every year.


They go through more suffering then what happens in the wild. Their doomed from birth and don't have much of a life. 

I have more respect for the Hawks and hunters who hunt for food then the slaughterhouses and the way they do their business.

I wouldn't let my pigeons out tho knowing the new neighbors are nesting and looking for food.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice looking birds!!! in nature


----------

